# Anno 1404- Wieso Kann ich keine Datteln anbauen? (fehlende fruchtbarkeit)



## Martinlexx (30. Juni 2009)

Hi ihr. Ich werd noch irre ^^
Ich hab mich jetz auf nem Südlichen inselstück angesiedelt und will dort ne nomaden stadt bauen. Der Witz dabei aber ist ich kann Gewürze anbauen und ziegenmilch krieg ich auch zusammen... aber wenn ich datteln anbauen will steht immer über dem gebäude "fehlende fruchtbarkeit" ich habs schon 2 mal versucht direkt neben eine noria zu stellen und 2 mal einfach auf grünes land aber immer wieder das selbe... dann hab ich mal im kontor nachgeguckt und da steht bei meinem saatgut es kann kann kein weitres saatgut auf diesel insel angebaut werden.... das kann doch nicht sein o.O wie soll ich gewürze anbauen wenn ich den nomaden nichts zu essen geben kann die brennen mir ja alles nieder.... ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2009)

Du brauchst eine Insel, auf der Datteln angebaut werden können; das sieht man oben in dem kleinen Fenster unter dem Namen der Insel.

Datteln ansähen kannst Du nur, wenn dieses Fenster mind. ein "Fragezeichen" enthält.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, kannst Du dort nichts Neues ansähen.


----------



## Martinlexx (30. Juni 2009)

Spassbremse am 30.06.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst eine Insel, auf der Datteln angebaut werden können; das sieht man oben in dem kleinen Fenster unter dem Namen der Insel.
> 
> Datteln ansähen kannst Du nur, wenn dieses Fenster mind. ein "Fragezeichen" enthält.
> Ist dies nicht der Fall, kannst Du dort nichts Neues ansähen.



O
M
G 
ich depp.... -.- beim bier und weizen anbauen hab ich drauf geguckt aber da nicht...1000 dank


----------

